# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  المخابرات الأمريكية تعلن عن وظائف "جواسيس" شاغرة عبر الإذاعة

## الحصن نيوز

أطلقت وكالة الاستخبارات الأمريكية المركزية (السي آي إيه) إعلانًا عبر إحدى محطات الإذاعية تعلن فيه عن طلبها أشخاص للعمل لديها وشغل وظائف "جواسيس" شاغرة لدى

أكثر...

----------

